# Memphis S class shallow sub



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

This is just a quick impression from today. Local shop has them in along with Pioneer and JL audio slims(sorry didnt get model number of the others). The rep told me the Memphis was in a ported 1.7 cube box that is much larger than the spec. The box was about 2.5 feet long but might not have been 5 inches thick. The thing sounded really good and was on about 500 watts. Of course we were in a sound room, but we listened to several types of music and they all sounded decent. Rep played the pioneer and the JL slims and they werent anywhere close to the hit or the sound quality. He also said to get them to sound anywhere close to the Memphis, they basically had to put both in regular sized boxes. I am seriously considering this as my next sub in the same style box. I could build a wedge box behind my seat and use no hatch room at all. I would say anyone watching space, this could be very good for you. I would say this box with a 12" would easily fit behind a standard cap pickup seat and would have many other options. Again as I was told, throw the factory sized boxes out the window, but you still have only a 4 or 5 inch thick box.


----------

